# Algae...good, bad, or irrelevant?



## LoriKeet (Feb 4, 2013)

So...from what I've read thus far, Algae doesn't appear to be a big issue in a tank. In fact, all sources point to it being a good sign that the tank is cycling.

My 5 gallon tank has started to develop green algae. Do I need to remove the algae? Is it going to cause any issues? Is it really a good thing, or do I need to watch out? Also, should I consider introducing getting some algae eaters, and if so what kinds? Are there other ways to manage the algae growth?

Luna (my beta) is the sole resident of the 5 gallon. I feed him 2 to 4 pellets a day and his tank is lit with a 10 watt from 8 am till 9 to 10 pm every day.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Some limited algae is a good thing. It shows that the tank is healthy. You can clean it off or leave it, though if it's on the glass you might want to clean it for aesthetic reasons.

If you are concerned, you can add something to eat it, though once it's gone you'll have another mouth to feed. You can also add live plants, which will out-compete the algae for the nutrients in the water.

If you are having an algae explosion, you may have a serious issue to contend with in getting it cleaned up, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Algae simply exists because there are nutrients in your water for it (fish waste, nitrogen, minerals, etc, etc) and the tank has light. One easy way to combat a small outbreak (and a necessity for a huge one) is to have the lights on for a shorter period every day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had a Siamese Alge Eater (NOT to be confused with the similar yet larger Chinese Algae Eater) but they do best in 20+ gallons IMO - mine cleaned a tank so infested with algae you couldn't see fish... Overnight. Only algae eaters I can think of is maybe shrimp?

As for me, I enjoy having algae. I prefer natural looks, and it does bring an earthy appearance to tanks. If you can/want just get an algae scraper to break it off of the sides of the tank. Not everyone likes the looks of it. lower amount of time with light and keep away from direct sunlight.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For me, I keep my front glass panel on my tank free of algae (the multiple of unidentified hitchiker snails I have help with that) but I let it grow everywhere else.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I let it grow everywhere but the front glass. It also kind of traps my hornwort so I don't know what's up with that. I have a nerite but she's soooo sloow!!! And I'm afraid to add shrimp bc they'll get eaten.


----------

